# Happy Birthday Chris Hustad



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Just wanted to say Happy Birthday to Hustad today. He's another year closer to losing control of his bladder and his mind. :beer:


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Happy Birthday to Chris, You never give up gone fishing/hunting in whole life. Keep it up!!!!

____________________________________

ASK ME BEFORE CHANGE MY MIND JOIN WITH YOU....


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Happy Birthday Chris :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Happy birthday Chris!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Have a good one Chris !!! :beer:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Happy Birthday from Illinois.

Bob HK Zettler


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Happy Birthday Home Boy!!!Glad to hear you guys spanked them this weekend as well.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey GG, whats wrong with a little loss of bladder control!!!!!  :wink: :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Happy Birthday :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Happy B-day Huey!


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Happy Birthday Bud,
Here is to another year of health and happiness, have to go back aways but your brother will remember the Birthday Parties at Fort Abecrombie.....good times!!
Cheers
Chief


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Chief, what I wouldn't give to relive one of those childhood experiences. The good old days when a wrapped GI Joe tank was the greatest present in the world. Now all a guy wants is a quiet evening so I can watch a whole Twins game. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Huey - Happy Birthday! We will need to take a B-Day shot next time we are out...


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

And many more!


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Chris,

My sincere best wishes for a memorable, safe and great day on the aniversary of your birth.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Have a good one!


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Happy Birthday Chris!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Happy birthday Chris!! :beer:

Goin' out for sushi?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

You are young enuff a birthday is still a happy occasion, after 50 it's a sad reminder... :lol: Happy B-day Chris


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Happy B day Chris!


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Happy Birthday...


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

CHeck your voicemail. Fort Abercrombie rocked Chief!!!! I am going to take Christian out there in the next week or two for a little gunplay.....


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

A very happy birthday to you Chris!
Burl


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Happy birthday Chris!! :beer:

Thanks for running a great website!

Benelli


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

From one N## to another Huey. 
Happy Birthday man. :beer:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

HAppy Birthday Chris! Don't go out and celebrate with Monte if ther is wine involved 8) :beer:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey we have the same B-day, happy birthday :beer:


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Happy birthday chris. :beer:


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

:beer:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

How old? Happy birthday.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Congrats Captain! Another year older...may they all be kind to you!

All the best!


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Happy b-day Chris!! :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Happy belated, :beer: and don't worry loosing bladder control only builds character.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Happy Belated Birthday Chris!


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Belated wishs from the North!


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

HAppy late Birfday!! :beer:

Dam man, your as old as I am.... hahaha.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Dam, didn't see this post  Hope you had a good one :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Double darn ditto! Hope you remember it too!

Dave


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Happy belated B-Day Huey, you da man! :beer:


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

just remeber those senior citizens discounts are getting closer!


----------

